# need php codings for scanning text from a web page



## b th man (Jan 23, 2012)

yo...it's me :wink::grin:

I'm using a Zend framework for my system's php 
Zend Server CE Downloads - Zend.com :flowers:

Now, I need the php syntax which scans or copies a particular text from a site or a web page...
for example "the php file must check this site and scan the underlined words only and display those words there" 

could u do me this great help :angel::dance:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

I would like to know what php you have written so that we can help you build on it.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Few options...

cURL is what is commonly used for getting content from other pages in PHP

file_get_contents I think would be more applicable for this project.

fopen might also work.

Once you get the content you would have to spit it through some regex to get the underlined text.


----------



## b th man (Jan 23, 2012)

hi im back...
thank you very much.. ill use "fork" or "file_get_contents" or "fopen" and "meet" you back guys..lol


----------

